# Ginger mead from ginger honey



## lilith (Oct 22, 2010)

I wanted to make ginger mead, and have been searching for recipes.

Now, recipes I find tell me to soak sliced or chopped ginger in water and heat it to get ginger juice, mix it with honey, and so on but I have 4-5 jars of ginger honey, which is simply sliced ginger dipped in pure honey (I make this year round).

I wondered if this can be turned into mead?
I imagined that ginger honey gives stronger ginger flavour than simply boiling ginger in water, because I am waiting longer to extract ginger juice... am I wrong?


----------



## fatbloke (Oct 23, 2010)

lilith said:


> I wanted to make ginger mead, and have been searching for recipes.
> 
> Now, recipes I find tell me to soak sliced or chopped ginger in water and heat it to get ginger juice, mix it with honey, and so on but I have 4-5 jars of ginger honey, which is simply sliced ginger dipped in pure honey (I make this year round).
> 
> ...


Don't know about that. I'd guess that if you made the mead with just the honey like that, then you'd have only a minimal (if any) trace of ginger flavour.

I'd have thought that it would be better to make a standard traditional mead, then add some/all the ginger into secondary fermentation

or

make the traditional in the normal way, then once it's finished, add the ginger to it to extract the flavour etc - that way, you'd have greater control over the amount of ginger flavour was in the mead.

Don't forget, for the best ginger flavour, you often have to have a fair amount of sweetness/sugar present - which is why your home brew ginger honey probably comes out good.

I don't know whether ginger flavour is better extracted by water, water with sugar or by alcohol.....

regards

fatbloke


----------

